# Official Regulations on Stickers/Tiles



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

According to article 3k) Puzzles must be clean and must not have any textures, markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece.


Before I got the tiles delivered, in order to keep the peeling stickers on I was using glue (bad idea, I know). Before I put the tiles on, I made little effort at removing any residue, and as a result the corners on many of the tiles have been caught under a nail (on my finger)(and particularly when doing the M' slices for the H permutation), and thus getting bent, and constantly in the way. To fix this I effectively cut off the corner and flatten it down a bit. Would that action breach this rule? (It isn't a big problem, I have spare tiles to replace the damaged ones if I ever do go to an official competition).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, that breaks the rule, so replacing it is a good idea

But, you will (probably) not be influenced by that because this rule is not very actively enforced. (except for blindfolded)


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea thanks, I figured they'd have to be really mean to pull me up on that one, but you never know who might.....


----------

